# Screw on engine oil filter kit for Massey Ferguson MF 34



## FirewoodResourc (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a Massey Ferguson MF 34, I think it may be from the 70s. It has a 4 cylinder Perkins diesel engine. I would like to replace the old engine oil canister with the screw on type. Most places I look don't list that model number. Does anyone have any tips on how to find the right kit?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I think your tractor is a MF model 30, and your loader is a MF model 34. Check me out!


----------



## Trevinos-Fowl (Jun 9, 2016)

FirewoodResourc said:


> I have a Massey Ferguson MF 34, I think it may be from the 70s. It has a 4 cylinder Perkins diesel engine. I would like to replace the old engine oil canister with the screw on type. Most places I look don't list that model number. Does anyone have any tips on how to find the right kit?



I replaced it on our Massey Ferguson 35 but the spin on gasket on the kit was to thin upon inspecting the issues afterworth, it didn't work well even though the spin on adapter was well screwed in. Sad but try it, it might work for you.


----------

